# Electives in France



## husnes (May 12, 2010)

Hi all,
i'm a 5th year medical student planning to do my overseas electives in France, particulary - but not Finally- as:
neonatology in Hopital Robart Debre, 
& internal Medicine in universite pierre et marie curie,
So if anyone know anything about them please tell me, any better choises in France, and a comparison with university of Hamburg since it's also on the table !
#confused 

i also don't mind having some more advice about life there! #rofl 

_husnes.._


----------

